# grass



## ron2667 (May 16, 2008)

Hi, my name is Rhonda and I am going to start my own terrarium with the plan later on to add long tail grass lizards. I am asking if there is any grass that will grow in the lower lighting? I am goint to pland some orchids and maybe some broms. The terrarium will not be a very wet one, maybe just a dripping water feature since the grass lizards don't need a real water source.


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

I have some long-tailed grass lizards, they are stinky guys.

FROGS > LIZARDS


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

> FROGS > LIZARDS


Im diggin the math reference!


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Grass? Like lawn grass? Just a reminder, given good conditions most grass will grow tall and fast. That might be troublesome. My lawn can grow 3" in a week.. in a viv that would be a disaster.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I would look at artificial plants in this situation, possibly coupled with some live ones. Ive seen some pretty convincing fake grasses before. Ficus may work well, as their thin branches would be utilized by the LTGL. 

FROGS = LIZARDS*

*and neither are gay


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

To be honest I'm not sure how much good information you'll get from this forum (it's directed at poison dart frogs only). Your terrarium would be much drier and need very different conditions than what we work with here, and is out of the realm of knowledge here. Unfortunately, I don't have a good reptile forum I could point you at either (there are a lot but it's hard to get GOOD ones) especially since I no longer work with reptiles.

If your terrarium is not going to be very wet, I don't think the orchid and bromeliads would do well in your tank... they need high ambient humidity, and are generally challenging plants for beginner plant growers outside of a rainforest terrarium.

What you'll probably end up needing to do is look at small houseplants... Exotic Angel is the supplier you generally find at Home Depot, etc, and they have a nice selection of plants that likely could work for you and the drier tank. Sanseveria (mother in law's tongue) can take a range of conditions and can look rather brom like, and the "birds nest" form stays very short and compact. Ivies and pothos are a couple of vines you could try as well. I don't really recomend grasses because grasses typically are actually very tall plants, and you'd have to keep them trimmed (which doesn't look all that natural!) and of course they all like sun because they evolved in areas where trees weren't common. You'll want to look for houseplants which generally like lower light levels, and ones that don't need constantly moist soils (look for "let dry between watering") as they are typically more forgiving about not having constantly moist soil that you'll probably deal with in the drier tank.


----------

